#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Gezondheidszorg

## ieniemienie

Tip:

In de gezondheidszorg zitten ze te springen om gemotiveerd personeel ! Op elke scholings- en banenmarkt zijn er wel instellingen / scholen aanwezig. In de kranten staan ook zeer regelmatig oproepen voor nieuwe leerlingen/ collega's.

----------

